# Mehrere Java Scripts in einem Dokument



## Seneja (19. Dez 2003)

hi 
ich habe ein Problem ich will in einem Dokument mehrere Java Scripts haben! 
Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit das das Funktioniert? 

Es solldabei herrauskommen eine Linkleiste wo sich bei jedem link ein anderes Pop up fenster Öffnet wo dann ein kurzer text drinnen steht. 

So wie ich das mache öffnet sich bei jedem link dann das gleiche Fenster! 

Wäre nett wenn jemand ne Antwort weis 

Seneja


----------



## el_barto (19. Dez 2003)

Java != JavaScript -> falsches forum

ich fürchte, ich versteh die frage nicht ganz. du kannst soviele funktionen in die seite schreiben, wie du möchtest. poste doch mal ein stück code.


----------



## bo (19. Dez 2003)

@el_barto

das mit dem falschen forum ist schon geklärt !
der eintrag ist neu im javascript forum ... leider dieser hier noch nicht gelöscht ....


greeez bo


----------



## el_barto (19. Dez 2003)

alles klar, hab die antwort dort auch nochmal reingesetzt


----------



## bo (19. Dez 2003)

Perfekt !


----------

